# Passers-by find doctored Obama photo outrageous



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

IPSWICH - A pair of protesters from the LaRouche Political Action Committee stood outside the post office yesterday handing out booklets with a doctored photo of President Obama wearing a Hitler mustache.
The man and woman refused to be interviewed or give their names. She was asking people what they thought of Obama's mustache, as they walked past or dropped an envelope in the mailbox. 
Passers-by find doctored Obama photo outrageous - SalemNews.com, Salem, MA


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the same photo that lady held up at the Barney Frank town meeting.

You watch--this will be blamed on the right, even though LaRouche is far-left flaming socialist.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny ....didnt hear much crying when Madonna ( THE C@NT !! ) did something very similar. I found her comparison to be revolting because it was about a war hero McCain. Also McCain and Hitler have nothing in common unlike oBama and hitler, and her display was viewed by hundreds of thousands of people as opposed to this which was seen by maybe a few dozen.

Madonna infuriates McCain with Hitler-Mugabe sequence at Cardiff concert - Times Online#


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It was pretty funny watching nuts argue and scream at each other....was kind of the 'cherry' on a great day Saturday


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"He's the president," Ipswich resident Linda Messer said. "I think it's horrible whether you agree with them or not."

so....it's horrible? no matter if you agree or not? i *don't *agree with comparing him to hitler, but still find it hilarious that someone made a funny picture of him....how does that rub you Linda? you wanna fight?


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Come on folks your forgetting the great Liberal Double Standard.

Now drink your Obama Aid and repeat after me; "Change we can beleive in, Together we can"!

Ahh, so much better!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Obama-Aid looks deadly BB-59.....you trying it first?


----------

